# Water parameter



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi,
I have 3 young golds in a 70 g, my goal is to breed them if i have the luck to get a couple. But i would like to know what are goods parameters for them and breeding...
Thanks alot


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How young memen? because I remember SC saying they have to be atleast 6 (male 6 and female 5") for them to mature. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

memen said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 young golds in a 70 g, my goal is to breed them if i have the luck to get a couple. But i would like to know what are goods parameters for them and breeding...
> Thanks alot


 Ph 6.5-7.0 was maintained spawning occurred on the acidic side&#8230;
Ammonia was maintained @ 0ppm... (Zeolite and biological filtration via under gravel)
Nitrate and Nitrites never spiked basically 0.0ppm
Water hardness did spike some from 60-100ppm water went in hard and progressively softened with peat glandular as a filter media
Most spawning occurred with hardness of 90ppm
Beginning spawns had temperature variation 80 daytime 74 nighttime
Ending spawns was a consistent 84 degrees


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks S_C 







I will do it


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

kouma said:


> How young memen? because I remember SC saying they have to be atleast 6 (male 6 and female 5") for them to mature. Correct me if I am wrong.


 Well as for the 6 male and 6 female, I am still uncertain&#8230; I remember there was a guy supplying gold piranhas to set shops&#8230; I heared they were rare&#8230; I wanted them so bad he arranged me to get them before the pet shops did&#8230; They were just random picked by him and bagged&#8230;Up until the recent postings by Frank, there was no true way for me to accurately sex piranhas&#8230;With Franks methods of microscopic sexing, S.Maculatus will soon be available on a sexed basis&#8230;Black water extracts were used also with every water change&#8230;
I don't want to endorse too many products but I had success with Tetras, and Marc Weiss, on the S.Maculatus&#8230;Double dosage was used to soften and keep water acidic&#8230;I am currently looking into testing for dissolved oxygen, but those are really expensive...


----------

